# a king among men



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i salute you :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Yowza :lol:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i laughed almost as hard at this comment someone posted

"This is the "Citizen Kane" of fart-lighting videos"

:lol:


----------

